# Problem - java-script fehlt (???)



## Mc Oliver (1. Dez 2003)

Hallo ers mal
vileicht kann mir einer von ihnen helfen.
wenn ich ins Internet gehe und ein Seite laden möcht geht es nich (java-script fehlt wo kann ich dieses Programm bekommen???

Währe froh, wenn der link auch geantwortet wird.

McOliver


----------



## Nobody (1. Dez 2003)

1. das hier ist ein JAVA forum kein JAVA-SCRIPT forum das sind 2 unterschiedliche dinge
2. allgemein im internet oder nur bei einer bestimmten seite?
wenns nur auf einer seite so ist, liegt das an dem server und die datei fehlt oder kann nicht geladen werden. da kannst du nichts tun, sonst weis ich grad nicht


----------



## Stefan1200 (2. Dez 2003)

Mc Oliver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich ins Internet gehe und ein Seite laden möcht geht es nich (java-script fehlt wo kann ich dieses Programm bekommen???



JavaScript (!) ist eine Sache, die dein Browser können muss. Fast alle Browser (ein paar Ausnahmen gibt es) können JavaScript. Allerdings kann man dieses abschalten. Schaue mal in die Browsereinstellungen, ob du irgendwo JavaScript findest, und ob es eingeschaltet ist (meistens muss ein Hacken davor gemacht werden).


----------



## Anwender (8. Jan 2004)

Hi, 

ich habe genau das selbe Problem. Wie gest du ins Internet? Mit einem Router? Hast Du Norton oder eine andere Firewall. Ansonsten unter Internet Explorer - Extra - Internetoption - Sicherheit und dann unter Stufe anpassen. Schau mal nach ob Skripting dord Aktiviert ist  

Bis dann 
Jörg 

PS: Ich habe mein Problem noch nicht raus bekommen!  

Schreib mir bitte eine persönliche Nachricht mit Deiner Antwort


----------

